# Amare Stoudemire



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he is an absolute stud and will be one of the best players ever. He can shoot decent already...is strong for his age...can block shots and will be a great defender. Man he is great.:yes:


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

guys a beast, but needs to work on his inside defense


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

He hasn't faced real NBA talent much. The games don't count so many teams are experimenting to see what player can do. Wait till Jan1 after he has played games. Zack Rasndolph has dominate the Rocky Mountain reveiw last two years and here are his reular season numbers.
PPG 2.8 
RPG 1.7 
APG .3 
SPG .17 
BPG .10 
FG% .449 
FT% .667 
3P% .000 
MPG 5.8


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

One of the best players ever? LMAO! Why? Because he had a few decent summer league games? LOL, come on, lets wait until the regular season before we put him in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i saw him a few times before the summer league and you can't deny he seems to have it.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Stoudamire certainly has huge upsides. If he can work hard on his games he will be a very good player in the future. But please don't compare Zach Randolph and him, Amare will get a lot of playing times this season if he shows promises. Randolph was burried off the bench because he had to play behind Shawn Kemp and Dale Davis and because Portland is a playoffs caliber team - they can't give too much time to a rookie...


----------

